# Clutch pedal problem (master / slave cylinder?)



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all, I've read quite a few threads on here today regarding floppy, sticking and loss of pressure to the clutch pedal.

I too am having this issue.

4 weeks ago the pedal became sticky on mornings, but I thought nothing on it until it got worse.
2 weeks ago I had my cambelt changed, and while in, they bled the brake fluid. This didn't sort the problem.
1 week ago I had the master cylinder changed, and picked the car up on Friday, the problem was fixed, for 1 day.

Saturday I drove 15miles, and the issue happened again, this time even worse, it wouldn't go into any gear and was unusable.

RAC was called out, and I was put onto the back of a lorry and taken home [smiley=bigcry.gif] - My day consisted of 20min drive to town, then 20meters from the carpark I was stranded. 3 hours later I was being lifted onto the lorry, then driven home - What a crap day.

My local garage will be getting back to me with a quote for the slave cylinder job on Tuesday.

*My questions to the TT forum are:*

1. Could my issue *ONLY *now be the slave? I've already paid out for the master now.
2. What price am I looking at for the slave job? (Indi / Audi)
3. help 

P.s. to keep the picture viewers happy...
RAC








Lorry








Home


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CJ,Sorry to hear of your problem, you have checked fluid level haven't you? 
As M/C has been replaced, then S/C it must be. Big job I'm afraid as gearbox has to be removed together with sub frame, meaning wheel alignment afterwards as well. Someone will soon be along with the cost.
Hoggy.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Hoggy.

The RAC checked it yesterday, and it was fine.

The pedal now is worse than ever, with it being as far as poosible to the floor with zero presure.

I dread the price


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CJ, I suppose the new M/C could be faulty & failed.. Hoping.
Hoggy.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine was pretty bad when I got the car and was getting worse/better sometimes. I've bled the fluid 4 times, driving each time and one day it went back to normal. It's now 2 weeks working as it should... I've heard it's recommended to take long hose, connect one side to bleed screw and another one to the reservoir, then pump the pedal until fluid gets recirc'ed. Sounds like best approach to me...


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks again.

Is there anyway it could be the pedal, or a small simple fix?

I'm just gutted that after changing the MC it only worked (as new) for a day.

I'm not one for messing with cars on the mechanical side, but I plan on trying the bleed the system tomorrow.

When the RAC guy bled it, the pedal got worse. (he was asking me to pump the pedal as he was in the engine bay)

Before he turned up the pedal sat high enough I could just get my foot under it while it was down (to pull it up) but afterwards, it's now flush to the floor.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, when the MC is changed, plenty of air gets introduced into the system and it doesn't bleed right away, because the bleeding point is not at the circuit end as with brakes, but in the middle between the MC and SC. It means, that if air is in the SC, it won't get out by simply bleeding, as nothing pushes out the air from that side, but it may go out eventually. Air is supposed to get up to the highest point, which is probably not the bleed valve, but the MC. When air moves to that point, bleeding is required again. It is also possible, that RHD cars are more prone to such problem as the hydraulic system is much longer, than the one on LHD ones, where the gearbox is just right before the MC. I've driven as usual, then bled it, then driven again, etc until all air got out. I've got a new MC and was about to go swap it, but the old one just returned back to normal. But you see, I had half of the pedal working and half just sticking at that point, had to return it with a foot. It still may be something fauly in your system, mine too, the point I want to make, is that it requires few attempts to bleed the system because of the bleeding point location. We are lucky it exists at all!

Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, it's how I understand the system.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply.

I tried bleeding today, but it's made no difference.

Something I noticed before it packed in, was when changing gear my revs went up a little, even though I'd taken my foot off the accelerator. Could this be linked? This had only happened since the MC was replaced.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CJ, The rise in revs is caused by a micro switch on clutch pedal not replaced or faulty.
Hoggy.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi CJ, The rise in revs is caused by a micro switch on clutch pedal not replaced or faulty.
> Hoggy.


Great, thanks


----------



## rcall1057 (Feb 12, 2010)

had this happenn to me and upon taking it to an indy, it was determined to be a pin hole link in the line that goes from the MC to the slave. it was a 150 part (supposidly) and 100 in labor. I was happy with that! you never know, even though there are common faults with parts, something outside those parts can fail as well. I'll keep my finger crossed for you!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll be passing all this info on, just incase.


----------



## kal (Jun 16, 2005)

I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. Had the master cylinder changed by the dealer (after their 'expert' diagnosis) only to find it wasn't the problem. It was the slave which as already mentioned by others involves taking the engine apart. As the gearbox was going to be opened I decided to invest in a new clutch/fly/etc as I didn't want to fork out another few £000' for pretty much the same labour costs. Didn't use the dealers - for obvious reasons including Coventry Audi quoting in the region of £3500+ for the slave/clutch/flywheel etc. 
In the end found a good local garage who did it all for around £1500. Was car less for almost a week but prefer that than paying Audi thousands of pounds for the same job!!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

kal said:


> I had the same problem a couple of weeks ago. Had the master cylinder changed by the dealer (after their 'expert' diagnosis) only to find it wasn't the problem. It was the slave which as already mentioned by others involves taking the engine apart. As the gearbox was going to be opened I decided to invest in a new clutch/fly/etc as I didn't want to fork out another few £000' for pretty much the same labour costs. Didn't use the dealers - for obvious reasons including Coventry Audi quoting in the region of £3500+ for the slave/clutch/flywheel etc.
> In the end found a good local garage who did it all for around £1500. Was car less for almost a week but prefer that than paying Audi thousands of pounds for the same job!!


Hi Kal, thanks for the reply.

Does it sound like I'm experiencing the same as you? I guess after the £1,500 job all is perfect again?
Did it work at all after the master was changed? - Strange mine worked fine for 1 day.

I'll be asking my indi to check EVERYTHING again, and if it is the slave I think a new clutch etc may be a good idea 

How much is a clutch/fly etc (parts)?


----------



## kal (Jun 16, 2005)

Had the master cylinder changed and it got me out the garage onto the main road! From there I was in the hands of the RAC who initially suggested the system may need bleeding. An attempt was made but didn't really work. 
When the garage showed me the old slave you could see the seal had gone and it was leaking. 
You did well for it to last you a day!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

*An update today.*

After having the fluid replaced, then the Master Cylinder, it still failed  so it went back in for the Slave + Clutch Kit.

Got it back this evening, and it feels like new 

The clutch is still doing the over revving (switch?) but I can live with that for now (where/how can I replace?)

*£1k* for cambelt + pump, battery, slave cylinder, master cylinder and clutch kit all in!

I'm happy with that  (I've used the same indy for years, and always charges reasonably)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CJ, Pleased fixed at last, so it was the Slave after all then. Reasonable price for all that work.
Hoggy.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad you've sorted it!

Did mine this weekend, but just full clutch kit and flywheel. Job is quite extensive, took me 18 hours... Feels incredible afterall, pedal is silky smooth and light - pleasure to drive now. Old slave cylinder looked like it had seen better times. DMF flywheel was wobbling in all directions, clutch and pressure plate were fine though.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I've certainly fallen back in love with it, considering I was close to selling up as I was fed up.


----------

